# Tamara Sedmak und Norbert Dobeleit werden Eltern!



## Mandalorianer (7 Dez. 2010)

*Tamara Sedmak und Norbert Dobeleit werden Eltern!
Das Baby kommt im Sommer​*
Norbert Dobeleit (46) auf Wolke Sieben: Der Münchner TV-Moderator und Unternehmer wird Vater! Seine Freundin, 
die Moderatorin Tamara Sedmak (34), ist in der 14. Woche schwanger.​
Im Sommer, wenn das Baby da ist, wird Hochzeit gefeiert. „Es ist ein Weltwunder, ich bin so wahnsinnig glücklich. Ein absolutes Wunschkind”, jubelt Dobeleit . Und fügt hinzu: „Bei mir wurde es ja auch langsam Zeit...”

Das Babyglück krönt eine Liebe, die trotz eineinhalb Jahren Trennung nie erloschen ist. „Wir hatten uns nach vier Jahren Beziehung eine Auszeit genommen, so richtig getrennt waren wir aber nie. Vor allem gab es keine gegenseitigen Verletzungen”, so Norbert Dobeleit .

Er hat immer um die Liebe seines Lebens gekämpft. Mit Erfolg!

„Wir lieben uns so fest”, sagte uns Tamara Sedmak. „Ich spüre zwar noch keine Bewegung des Babys, aber ich freue mich wahnsinnig darauf.”

Zurzeit arbeitet sie als Gesundheitsfee fürs Schweizerische Fernsehen (SF) und als Klatsch-Kolumnistin für den Ringier Verlag. Das Liebesnest der beiden ist in München. Im Juni zieht das Paar von Bogenhausen in eine größere Wohnung im Lehel.

*Da sagen wir mal Glückwunsch 
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Q (8 Dez. 2010)

Dann halten wir mal alle Daumen


----------



## Katzun (8 Dez. 2010)

herzlichen glückwunsch!


----------

